

Nate Silver: The Most Livable Neighborhoods in New York - look_lookatme
http://nymag.com/realestate/neighborhoods/2010/65374/

======
dzlobin
They should have called this "Some of the most expensive nighborhoods in NYC".

I completely agree with the list, but Murray Hill and Park Slope are OBVIOUSLY
livable, and happen to be way expensive

